# C.I. crushed my wife today. I am mad



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Well as some of you may know of my continual displeasure with c.i. cbid, cigar.com this has been the utmost and final insult today. 

I have been been having continual problems over a real petty monetary amount, after ordering 200 a week for a few weeks. 

My wife had entered the free humidor contest without my knowledge and she won me the whitetail 50 count humi, (with a big c.i. logo on the top glass)

Whe was so happy and elated to win something for me after all these years. It took a month to receive it(not good) and today we decided to open it up and season it, as I need some more room, and she had the time for me to show how, the process of a new humidor takes place. 

We unboxed it, and the first time she lifted the top, she asked me if its suppossed to be loose? 
I said let me see. I noticed it was closing funny, and when I opened it a second time to install the hygro, both rear fittings came out of the humidor, which detaches the top. The screws were completely stripped. 

I should have figured any better. This contest was probably for some defective humidors they didnt know what to do with. See photos. 

My wife was so excited about this. She spent her lunch hours at school, reading the cigar for idiots book, and we had a date for this. 

She was so happy and excited, and this absolutely crushed her. Now she does not take things hard like I do. Things ususally breeze past her, but I know in her own way, she felt very bad. Especiall since our 44th aniversay is tomorrow, but we were planning on having a special dinner and time tonight, and now her heart is not in it. 

I know she will be feeling better in an hour, but one thing I CANNOT take is a member of my family being hurt. That drives me crazy to no end, and brings out the dark demons in me, that the wife has tamed all these year. 

C.I, Cbid, cigar.com FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU

Regards to the group, I shall never speak on this again, or ever mention the c.i. family again. 

Jerry


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Thus the reason why I prefer my local B&M any day over the internet. Even the cigar shop doesn't give away crap, there reputation depends on it.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I hate this for you both. I'm really sorry it happened. I know my wife would feel the same way.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm really sorry you have to deal with this especially when you're supposed to be celebrating a special day with your wife. I really wish i could say that i would stop buying from them (as i'm sure you are) but i can't really afford to shop somewhere else all the time. But for you i will not buy from them for the next three months, or until they rectify this and offer some apologies to the Mrs.. I know it won't make any difference to them but it will make me feel better. If they don't care about a costumer that spends the kind of money you have, i can imagine how they feel about costumers like me, who spend less than $100 a month.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

For the most part...I let people deal with their vendor problems without it affecting the way I do business. The first time you wrote on this issue, it ticked me off at the way they were dragging their feet and just the overall sloppiness in their honoring of a commitment. And I felt bad for your wife, I've known the excitement and anticipation of obtaining a special gift for someone, and of having it besmirched by a critical, but uncaring 3rd party. You can surely send it back and have it replaced, but I understand that's not really the issue. You shouldn't _have_ to send it back after all the runaround and waiting it took just to get it there. I'm committed to one more auction on cbid that ends tonight. After that, I'm done too...there's lotsa cigar vendors out there!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

That is awful.

I am not sure if this will help or not, but I have a buddy who deals with Jeff at Cigar.com and says he's a pretty decent guy. So I know you're quite disappointed, but maybe give Jeff a call and see what he can do for you.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

If you guys can direct me to some vendors that are in a similar price range, i would really appreciate it.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Please do not affect your buying decisions based on my problem PLEASE. 

If this was a political or social issue its one thing. This is just based on one mans problems. 99 percent of c.i. s customers have great satisfaction. I appreciate any offers. I am just venting here, because I cant vent on this on my physics forums, or sound driver forums, or military forurms. LOL

This humidor will indeed serve a purpose. To heat my home. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rookee said:


> If you guys can direct me to some vendors that are in a similar price range, i would really appreciate it.


I like Famous for some things, and J.R. for some things, and have also found some good specials at Atlantic. Ya just kinda have to browse awhile, someone's likely to have a good deal on some sticks you like.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> This humidor will indeed serve a purpose. To heat my home.


:nod:

I don't like their demonstrated attitude, Jerry, I'll shop elsewhere from now on.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Jerry, this ordeal has been a bummer for you & your wife, I hate that for you. 

You know what though, it sounds like you two have a great marriage & really love each other. Dont let your anniversary be spoiled by this. Celebrate it, have a great dinner & have a great time.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> You know what though, it sounds like you two have a great marriage & really love each other. Dont let your anniversary be spoiled by this. Celebrate it, have a great dinner & have a great time.


Way to focus on the positives, EJ!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Jerry,

I am horrified that CI has treated you and your wife this way.


I don't usually allow companies the benefit of the doubt because they don't allow us it, But with as large of group that we have here who buy from them I want to see what they say or don't say.. I have emailed their customer service department explaining this issue needs attention.


If I have stepped on your toes I am sorry but in the mood I am in and this being the 1st post I read..not a good combination..so...


Please enjoy the anniversary as not many people can lay claim to 44 years of happiness.



Shawn


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I am horrified that CI has treated you and your wife this way.
> 
> ...


Call CI and ask to speak with Trish. Explain the situation to her and I am certain that she will make it right. They have the best customer service in the business.

Taz


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

check out

cigarplace.biz
they currently running some good deals but most of their stock are usually out of stock. Good prices. their out of FL. I bought couple of stuff and so far i'm very satisfied

egars.com 
some good price. never dealt with them as of yet but from people on here they ave been satisfied also and some great price also.

Cigars - Best Cigar Deals | Famous Smoke Shop
they are similar with cigarsinternational.com. they have their own daily deals, auction and so on. Have been satisfied with them

those are the only one i can think of done business with. half the time i just stop by my local B&M since they have some good price also...sometime cheaper then the listed vendors. If available/possible check out your local B&M since they can be a great help with the price and advise on what you like.

Sorry to hear your bad luck them your purchase. hope this helps you out.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Please I do not desire any contacts from Trish. She contacted me with the last problem and I told her not to bother as I was through. 

Famous smoke shop has always been right on with me, never a problem. JR cigars has also been top notch, I am a bit chagrined with them, because I cant order everything I want at one time or at auction because of the altadis branding preference. In other words I cant get my rocky patels from them, as well as some other brands. 
So I will keep of using famous smoke shop. I have enought r.p.s to last me almost a year at this point, (I was plaiing on buying another years worth, so every rocky I smoke will be aged for ayear, but I will start phasing in the roasairos instead. They are even less costly if I buy them by the bundle, 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn Jerry that sucks! The only real problem with them ive had is their (cbids) packaging techniques. Ive had singles and fivers and bundles just rattling around in a huge box on several occasions. You would think at $200 a week they would kiss your butt a little more. I know a local B&M sure as hell would.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

slyder said:


> Damn Jerry that sucks! The only real problem with them ive had is their (cbids) packaging techniques. Ive had singles and fivers and bundles just rattling around in a huge box on several occasions. You would think at $200 a week they would kiss your butt a little more. I know a local B&M sure as hell would.


 Its funny. Last time I was at my local handroller(rosarios) I had if I remember about 137 dollars worth of cigars(I think the count was 45). They were in in a two gallon sized ziplock.

The owner held it high up in the air and called out to all the other rollers to show the sale, and in a way to congratulate them for the product, and to thank me. 
They appreciated the order, and appreciated my business. I Hope it continues.

Regards Jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I know how you feel Jerry. I have followed your deal with CI and have to say that I am very disappointed in their customer service and how they have dealt with you in this regard. I have received very good service with them in the past but knowing what I do about your situation aggravates me because if they can do that to you they can do it to me or anyone else for that matter. I know that you are a proud individual and are not posting your story for retaliatory reasons with CI. I happen to think along the same lines as Shawn (SSutton219) and CI needs to "fix" this problem because it's the right thing to do. They owe you and your wife a bit more than the courtesy of a functioning humidor. They have failed to deliver on their own personal agreement to deliver satisfaction of a contest they sponsered and then sent a broken piece of equipment. They have a history of more than this since you have been doing business with them and that sets a precedent as to how they deliver,,,,that is what upsets me. I could be the next guy getting dumped on and that does not set well with me at all. Even if you don't give them another dime of business they still owe it to you as they owe it to all who do business with them to take care of this FUBAR'D issue and if allowed to keep doing these kinds of things it gives them license to screw anyone whenever and wherever they choose. 

I am going to send my own email to them and highly urge them to "fix" this and I don't mean by sending out another humidor. They need to send a top of the line humidor to illustrate that they are serious about them taking care of screw ups such as this and that they take Customer Service serious.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Gary, thanks but please dont. I have put this behind me. Its not worth it to me. I do not wish to speak with or correspond with anyone anymore from the c.i. trilogy of companies. 


Respectfully Jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> Gary, thanks but please dont. I have put this behind me. Its not worth it to me. I do not wish to speak with or correspond with anyone anymore from the c.i. trilogy of companies.
> 
> Respectfully Jerry


You know me Jerry,,,,I did this for those of us who do business with them or still have pending business with them. They need to understand that this is something that goes beyond one persons contact with them as if they can get away with this they can get away with it with anyone else and that to me is unacceptable.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Tazman said:


> Call CI and ask to speak with Trish. Explain the situation to her and I am certain that she will make it right. They have the best customer service in the business.
> 
> Taz


Just an observation, comment if you will.
I respectfully disagree with this statement. Even if Trish were to step up and have the situation "fixed", to call that the best customer service is really incorrect. The best service would never have let something like this ever happen in the first place. 
Don't confuse good "customer reaction" to customer service.


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

Wolf4Fun said:


> Just an observation, comment if you will.
> I respectfully disagree with this statement. Even if Trish were to step up and have the situation "fixed", to call that the best customer service is really incorrect. The best service would never have let something like this ever happen in the first place.
> Don't confuse good "customer reaction" to customer service.


 This!

I have only had a couple dealings with CI and I was left with a "meh" taste in my mouth. They were okay, I wasn't treated poorly, but I didn't think it was the best.

Neptune Cigar and Famous Smoke have always treated me great. For being a smaller distributor, Neptune has great customer service. I had problems with the website (I think it was my machines fault mostly) and lost an order I had put in my cart. I also asked if their free shipping deal would apply to my order (it didn't, because it was for premade samplers and not custom ones) but the individual I dealt with (via email) gave me free shipping anyway.

Famous has just been slick and smooth to order from and I will continue to order from them.

I have seen a few bad apple orders from CI and I think I will just steer clear for now.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

Wolf4Fun said:


> Just an observation, comment if you will.
> I respectfully disagree with this statement. Even if Trish were to step up and have the situation "fixed", to call that the best customer service is really incorrect. The best service would never have let something like this ever happen in the first place.
> Don't confuse good "customer reaction" to customer service.


Same as you have expressed, I mean no disrespect for anyone's point of view, but each of us can only address our personal experience -- no matter how much we sympathize with another's particular issue. I have been ordering on average about twice per month from either the CI site or the cbid.com site for 1 1/2 years. I have zero complaints; good prices, fast delivery, box always well packed, good product -- perhaps I've just been lucky, but that is my experience.

Perhaps I cannot appreciate the depth of your frustration, but if you are unhappy with CI -- and are going to express it on a public forum, I think it appropriate that you exhaust the opportunities for them to make it right. Your not being willing to speak to "Trish" is not helpful. It is not uncommom for any business to have a glitch that takes some time to resolve, particularly one like CI that probably handles 1,000's of orders per day -- I wish you would give them another chance to make you and your wife happy. Perhaps due to the economy, they are short-staffed at the moment.

I have been trying to express myself in a manner that does not offend you. Best of luck, and Regards, Butch.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Jerry -

I'm really very sorry you've had such terrible dealings with CI Customer Service. As the person responsible for CI's Customer Service Team, I'd like to know who you dealt with in regard to the first issue. I'd also like to help you with this humidor debacle.

I've tried to find you in our database based on your username here but wasn't successful. *I can't fix a problem I'm not aware of*. Please give me a call at 888-244-2790 so I can rectify your humidor situation. Since this forum is the only way you'll discuss the situation, at least give me the order number from the invoice so I can look it up and make it right for you and your wife. What you choose to do after that is up to you.

Thank you.
Trish


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

There ya go!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

veteranvmb said:


> Well as some of you may know of my continual displeasure with c.i. cbid, cigar.com this has been the utmost and final insult today.
> 
> I have been been having continual problems over a real petty monetary amount, after ordering 200 a week for a few weeks.
> 
> ...


So sorry this happened to you and your wife Jerry, especially at such a special moment in your lives.



[email protected] said:


> Jerry -
> 
> I'm really very sorry you've had such terrible dealings with CI Customer Service. As the person responsible for CI's Customer Service Team, I'd like to know who you dealt with in regard to the first issue. I'd also like to help you with this humidor debacle.
> 
> ...


Way to stand up Trish! :tu


----------



## trendo (Aug 27, 2009)

I know how you feel jerry, I once was sent a lighter that didn't work, when I tried to light it for the first time it leaked butane caught fire and stayed lit a few seconds after releasing the button it was leaking so bad, you could hear butane escaping through the button. They initially accused me of breaking it when filling, I had to explain step by step how i filled the thing. Then they said that they had no obligation to replace it because it was part of a bigger deal. I had to tell them that the deal was supposed to include a lighter that actually worked, so I felt that by sending me a broken lighter they were not delivering what they had promised. Then they wanted me to pay for shipping the new one out! I was so tired of arguing that I told them that they could just attach it to my next order. They said a note was made and that it would be with my next order. I have ordered three times since then, still no lighter.

CI you have terrible customer service, but I overlook that because you are cheap. The part that disgusts me is that you come running when someone plasters the truth over the Internet. I'm sure you are going to try to act like it was an isolated incident and that the representative was not doing what CI stands for. If you had taken care of business the first time jerry had a problem, maybe he would have reason to believe that you would help him with the humidor. Of course you cant deal with problems you don't know about, but you don't deal with the problems you do know about either.

On a positive note, there are a few companies that I feel have great customer service. I once had a problem with some beads from cigarmony, he sent me new ones no questions asked. Lighters direct also has good customer service, and Daniel Marshal answered a million emails from me before I finally bought one of his cabinets (which is awesome).


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

i don't want to throw more wood on the fire, but (LOL) seems to me this is not the first time that Jerry has had a problem with their customer service. It just so happens that his wife was the one hurt this time, he has my full respect for being pissed off when someone hurt his spouse. Had to get that off my chest, wont say anymore on the matter.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

As a side note I deal with CI as a customer myself on more than one of their sites. I have been in contact with them about their Customer Service as a whole and about this issue as well. Before this happened I was a customer who sung their praises as far as Customer Service but after the last email and answer from them I am having second thoughts. I explained in full detail what problems they need to handle and that Customer Service is something they need to focus on at this time. I have previously received good service from them in the past but have been reading from other customers that some problems have been going on that required their attention. Their last email to me has me frustrated because of their attitude about how they are going to take care of it. This was part of their reply:

*We would never ship out a humidor or any product to the customer knowing that it's defective or damaged.

Thank you for bringing this to our attention. Please let me know if there is anything else I can assist you with.

-Jessica*

Now, c'mon man,,,this is smugness at best with a twist of STFU. I use to be in CS and anytime there was a problem we always told the customer that we WILL try to find out exactly what the issue is and get back to them with an explanation. This BS answer of we don't knowingly send out defective items and then thanking me for my comments and then say is there anything else they can do for me,,,,WTF is that?

I detest condescending explanations as much as I detest Customer Service problems. Thanks CI for showing some true colors here and from my own observations I will not be using Cigars International in the future unless they start showing some different colors because the one they are showing has a lot of brown in it.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Cigary said:


> As a side note I deal with CI as a customer myself on more than one of their sites. I have been in contact with them about their Customer Service as a whole and about this issue as well. Before this happened I was a customer who sung their praises as far as Customer Service but after the last email and answer from them I am having second thoughts. I explained in full detail what problems they need to handle and that Customer Service is something they need to focus on at this time. I have previously received good service from them in the past but have been reading from other customers that some problems have been going on that required their attention. Their last email to me has me frustrated because of their attitude about how they are going to take care of it. This was part of their reply:
> 
> *We would never ship out a humidor or any product to the customer knowing that it's defective or damaged.
> 
> ...


I agree. I wont even post my email I got back from them.

I haven't bought from CI or Cigar Bid in a long while and this will just continue that trend.

Jerry I hope your anniversary went off well and hope I can celebrate a 40+ anniversary.

Shawn


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Jerry, Jerry, Jerry... What the F-K man?!?! You've had the WORST luck (I guess it isn't luck any more) with CI of anyone I've met. I am truly sorry that you had to go through this on your anniversary! I hope THAT CI CAN REMOVE THIS BAD TASTE FROM OUR MOUTHS AS ONE OF THE LARGEST AND ACTIVE CIGAR COMMUNITIES IN THE WORLD. 

Some of those replies, Gary... I think I'd rather buy my cigars from the DMV... :rofl:

However, (playing devil's advocate here) I did want to bring this up; that perhaps CI was drop-shipping these humidors from Whitetail and didn't know about the problems, or that they hadn't inspected each one before they shipped. Was it CI's address on the box? I do believe this may not entirely be C.I.'s fault. That doesn't make it right, though.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cigary said:


> As a side note I deal with CI as a customer myself on more than one of their sites. I have been in contact with them about their Customer Service as a whole and about this issue as well. Before this happened I was a customer who sung their praises as far as Customer Service but after the last email and answer from them I am having second thoughts. I explained in full detail what problems they need to handle and that Customer Service is something they need to focus on at this time. I have previously received good service from them in the past but have been reading from other customers that some problems have been going on that required their attention. Their last email to me has me frustrated because of their attitude about how they are going to take care of it. This was part of their reply:
> 
> *We would never ship out a humidor or any product to the customer knowing that it's defective or damaged.
> 
> ...


*I got the same feeling here---I wonder how many others had the same issue--care to comment on that Trish?*

Jerry,

Sorry also to hear about your "Ordeal"---Shame on C I---C I who?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> As a side note I deal with CI as a customer myself on more than one of their sites. I have been in contact with them about their Customer Service as a whole and about this issue as well. Before this happened I was a customer who sung their praises as far as Customer Service but after the last email and answer from them I am having second thoughts. I explained in full detail what problems they need to handle and that Customer Service is something they need to focus on at this time. I have previously received good service from them in the past but have been reading from other customers that some problems have been going on that required their attention. Their last email to me has me frustrated because of their attitude about how they are going to take care of it. This was part of their reply:
> 
> *We would never ship out a humidor or any product to the customer knowing that it's defective or damaged.
> 
> ...


WOW, That response is unbelievable! Shame on you CI. :nono::nono::nono:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Gentlemen,:yield:

I know this situation has caused a firestorm of concern from all of you. I want to reassure you all that I'm doing what I can to fix the situation. The big thing standing in my way and I'll say it again... *I DON'T KNOW WHO VETERANVMB IS!* He has stated that he won't get in touch with us and that is his prerogative. However I'd like to make this right for his wife since this was something she did as a beautiful gesture for their anniversary.

If any of you have his email address or even his last name, I'll do what I can to make it right. Until then, my hands are tied.

Any help I can get from any of you would be greatly appreciated.

Trish


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Gentlemen,:yield:
> 
> I know this situation has caused a firestorm of concern from all of you. I want to reassure you all that I'm doing what I can to fix the situation. The big thing standing in my way and I'll say it again... *I DON'T KNOW WHO VETERANVMB IS!* He has stated that he won't get in touch with us and that is his prerogative. However I'd like to make this right for his wife since this was something she did as a beautiful gesture for their anniversary.
> 
> ...


Maybe send him A PM? Just a thought and it might work?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Gentlemen,:yield:
> 
> I know this situation has caused a firestorm of concern from all of you. I want to reassure you all that I'm doing what I can to fix the situation. The big thing standing in my way and I'll say it again... *I DON'T KNOW WHO VETERANVMB IS!* He has stated that he won't get in touch with us and that is his prerogative. However I'd like to make this right for his wife since this was something she did as a beautiful gesture for their anniversary.
> 
> ...


 Trish, no thanks. And please the powers that be, I have privacy issues, and do not want to be identified as some of you know, because of my situation being a retired leo and a chaser, I keep my personal information close. Any members who have info on me, please keep it that way. 
Jerry


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Strick said:


> Maybe send him A PM? Just a thought and it might work?


Tried that before Strick but got nowhere. I can appreciate that he's done with CI and I can't blame him for being upset. However, to let you all think that we've done nothing for him is unacceptable. That's why I'm posting here in the open forum. To let everyone know that I cannot fix what I'm unaware of. Without knowing who he is, I'm unable to somehow make it up to his wife, if not to him. I'm still trying though....


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

madurolover said:


> WOW, That response is unbelievable! Shame on you CI. :nono::nono::nono:


MaduroLover - The rep knew that I was handling the situation here on the forum. She wasn't sure what I was doing and how things were being handled so she did what she thought was a 'short and sweet' response. She never realized it would be shortened down to just those two sentences.

Now getting back to the situation at hand...for me to help Jerry out, I have to know who he is. Those of you who are asking what we're doing and how we plan to fix it...I'll take care of it when I know who he is. I can't do anything before then.

I've looked through all of our contest winners - none of them are from Westchester County, NY. I looked up a listing of all of the 'population centers' in Westchester County and didn't find any that matched any of our NY winners. I verified women's name and had phone calls made to them. We're in the process of sending out an email to all of the winners.

I have to tell you though, if someone doesn't WANT to be helped, its difficult to help them.

I'm trying though...I have something in mind that should WOW him!! :nod:

Trish


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> MaduroLover - The rep knew that I was handling the situation here on the forum. She wasn't sure what I was doing and how things were being handled so she did what she thought was a 'short and sweet' response. She never realized it would be shortened down to just those two sentences.
> 
> Now getting back to the situation at hand...for me to help Jerry out, I have to know who he is. Those of you who are asking what we're doing and how we plan to fix it...I'll take care of it when I know who he is. I can't do anything before then.
> 
> ...


Hi Trish,

I applaud your initiative in resolving this matter with Jerry and hope that you might be able to persuade him in another attempt to reconcile this issue of the humidor. My earlier post was in regards to how Customer Service is being applied in general and not just in Jerrys' regard.

A Customer Service Program is one that applies itself to those situations where situations are resolved but also to ensure that "form" letters are not the normal way of doing business. Thanking someone for reporting a situation while basically doing nothing to fix it is not professional courtesy as much as it is something that tells me that they will get to it or not,,,now go away.

I get that you are trying to go the extra mile and that is what a Customer Service Rep does and as a consumer that is the first thing I look for. As of today because of your professionalism I will continue my patronage of your company and they are indebted to you for coming on here to try and straighten things out.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Hi Trish,
> 
> I applaud your initiative in resolving this matter with Jerry and hope that you might be able to persuade him in another attempt to reconcile this issue of the humidor. My earlier post was in regards to how Customer Service is being applied in general and not just in Jerrys' regard.
> 
> ...




*I gotta agree with Gary on this one, well put and Trish, keep doing your best. We see the the value you bring to customers of CI. Just wish it didn't have to go so far. *


----------



## trendo (Aug 27, 2009)

Got a package from CI today, I guess they saw my post about the lighter. While I wish they would have taken care of it the first time, I do apreciate the effort to make it up to me. The lighter they sent me is far nicer than the one they owed, and I apreciate that. While CI has historicaly poor customer service, I will take this as a sign that they are trying to turn that around. I think I will place a few more orders and see how it goes.

Thanks for the effort CI


----------



## One2gofst (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, this thread got me to finally break down and register. I just recently got into the cigar hobby more seriously. With that came ordering cigars. My first couple orders were through CI. I liked it because they have good prices and said thay had a 100% satisfaction guarantee.

Things went pretty well until I was going through smoking the sticks I had bought. I had a CAO Criollo I had gotten from them in a sampler that was plugged. I sent a message to their customer service saying what happened. Since I had already smoked some of the other CAOs in the sampler and had no problems I didn't want a refund. In fact I was getting ready to place a box order and asked if they could just credit that order for the defective stick. Short answer was no. Long answer, I dealt with Jessica. She told me she hasn't had others reporting such a problem and that CAO draw tests their cigars so I must be wrong. After some back and forth she implied I did not know how to properly store cigars and it is just wet. I may have started getting more seriously into the hobby but I know how to store cigars.

Anyhow, finally she "gave in" and said that if I place my next order by phone and ask they will throw in a Criollo. I guess that is all well and good, but I am not ordering from them anymore.

I will say I continue to order from Cigar.com. I know they have the same parent company, but the difference in dealing with both places have been night and day. I recently got a bunch of Gurkhas from my girlfriend for my birthday. There was a crack on the foot of one stick. When I asked them what I should do about it my reply was to go ahead and try to smoke it, but on my next order mention it and they'll throw in a couple replacements of the same to make up for it.

I will concur with others regarding a smug tone I have gotten in my admittedly limited correspondence with CI versus the sincere desire to make the customer happy I have perceived when dealing with Cigar.com.

BTW, I look forward to hanging out here more in the future. Sorry my first post had to be a negative one.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

One2gofst said:


> Well, this thread got me to finally break down and register. I just recently got into the cigar hobby more seriously. With that came ordering cigars. My first couple orders were through CI. I liked it because they have good prices and said thay had a 100% satisfaction guarantee.
> 
> Things went pretty well until I was going through smoking the sticks I had bought. I had a CAO Criollo I had gotten from them in a sampler that was plugged. I sent a message to their customer service saying what happened. Since I had already smoked some of the other CAOs in the sampler and had no problems I didn't want a refund. In fact I was getting ready to place a box order and asked if they could just credit that order for the defective stick. Short answer was no. Long answer, I dealt with Jessica. She told me she hasn't had others reporting such a problem and that CAO draw tests their cigars so I must be wrong. After some back and forth she implied I did not know how to properly store cigars and it is just wet. I may have started getting more seriously into the hobby but I know how to store cigars.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad Steve. I for one appreciate somebody else giving feedback on those places that a lot of us deal with and I have dealt with Ms Jessica before and find her Customer Service severely lacking. I also find that if she told you that your method of "storing" cigars was lacking to be repugnant and I don't care how they are "draw tested" or that anybody else has not reported problems with them. It's that kind of attitude that just burns me up and in this particular thread we have gone from A to Z in how customers are treated with CI.

If you are listening or reading this thread, Trish,,,let me add that when I got word of our "friend" on here getting his humidor and that he should be "Wow'd",,,,how is it that he was basically sent the very same humidor that was broken in the first place? When somebody tells me they are going to be "WOW'D" I pretty much have an expectation to be impressed and sending out the same basic humidor is not a "WOW" where I come from in the business world. That is called doing "business as usual" and I was personally insulted because I was told in this thread that this was going to WOW him. I am WOW'D but not in a positive way,,,,this could have been handled in such a better way but now I know after 3 times what to expect from CI Representatives,,,,,compromise instead of Customer Service.:suspicious:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Cigary said:


> If you are listening or reading this thread, Trish,,,let me add that when I got word of our "friend" on here getting his humidor and that he should be "Wow'd",,,,how is it that he was basically sent the very same humidor that was broken in the first place?


Really...? I figured he was going to get a knock on the door to find two guys there with a GIANT cabinet, ready to bring into his house and install where he wanted. I'm really disappointed now.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Really...? I figured he was going to get a knock on the door to find two guys there with a GIANT cabinet, ready to bring into his house and install where he wanted. I'm really disappointed now.


 Man, yourve been reading some of my threads over the last month. LOL

Now that wouldve been a definate WOW. 
I have been bombing and smoking and contesting a lot of cigars and I am down several hundred at this point, and I have a new 25-50 count humi also.

So for now I have lots of room, and will be stocking them slowly with what I enjoy. I think about ten of the humidors will be each made into a monogonous type and brand of cigar. Like 75 onyx black cigars in one 50 count and so on. About five are that way now, and I think I like it. I will keep one 150 count for various singles and five packs to try. This is the way I am going to roll.

But the tower would definatly have wowed me. LOL

Jerry


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Some illustrative photos. Cigar(Gary) notice the half and half one, you will recognize the cigars from both half. LOL

Jerry

Any yes Gary, those are Maduros on the left. Churchills, and a few belis. I wonder where some of them are going to end? HMMMMMMM? LOL


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

One2gofst said:


> *She told me she hasn't had others reporting such a problem and that CAO draw tests their cigars so I must be wrong*. After some back and forth she implied I did not know how to properly store cigars and it is just wet. I may have started getting more seriously into the hobby but I know how to store cigars.


LOL, does CI hire people who smoke cigars (This is a advantage of a B&M). What a joke to say that. Any time a cigar is hand rolled you can have draw issues on a few in a box.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Mitch said:


> LOL, does CI hire people who smoke cigars (This is a advantage of a B&M). What a joke to say that. Any time a cigar is hand rolled you can have draw issues on a few in a box.


 Its funny you said this. When I go to JR in Paramus New Jersey, 90 percent of the clerks have never smoked a cigar(a few of them are female).

Its sort of like stocking a stereo department with someone who does not listen to music. (not a great example-but you know what I mean)

Much regards Jerry


----------



## One2gofst (Oct 27, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Its funny you said this. When I go to JR in Paramus New Jersey, 90 percent of the clerks have never smoked a cigar(a few of them are female).
> 
> Its sort of like stocking a stereo department with someone who does not listen to music. (not a great example-but you know what I mean)
> 
> Much regards Jerry


:music:

More like having vegetarians working a deli :smoke:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Cigary said:


> If you are listening or reading this thread, Trish,,,let me add that when I got word of our "friend" on here getting his humidor and that he should be "Wow'd",,,,how is it that he was basically sent the very same humidor that was broken in the first place? When somebody tells me they are going to be "WOW'D" I pretty much have an expectation to be impressed and sending out the same basic humidor is not a "WOW" where I come from in the business world. That is called doing "business as usual" and I was personally insulted because I was told in this thread that this was going to WOW him. I am WOW'D but not in a positive way,,,,this could have been handled in such a better way but now I know after 3 times what to expect from CI Representatives,,,,,compromise instead of Customer Service.:suspicious:


I'm WOW'd at this comment! Truly. I did send him the same humidor. Reason? This is the one his wife won for him and I thought it might mean something to him. What I was hoping would WOW him was the 15 RP Vintage 90 Churchills that he smokes. I thought $120 in his favorite smokes would do the trick.

Wow...you guys are tough! I'm really sorry that wasn't enough.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

veteranvmb said:


> Its funny you said this. *When I go to JR in Paramus New Jersey, *90 percent of the clerks have never smoked a cigar(a few of them are female).
> 
> Its sort of like stocking a stereo department with someone who does not listen to music. (not a great example-but you know what I mean)
> 
> Much regards Jerry


When you go there, look me up, I work down the road.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm WOW'd at this comment! Truly. I did send him the same humidor. Reason? This is the one his wife won for him and I thought it might mean something to him. What I was hoping would WOW him was the 15 RP Vintage 90 Churchills that he smokes. *I thought $120 in his favorite smokes would do the trick. *
> 
> Wow...you guys are tough! I'm really sorry that wasn't enough.


Not for nothing guys, $120 in free sticks for a broken humidor is more than generous. You wanted a ****ing cabinet to replace the free one your wife won you? I think that is exhibiting greed at it's finest. Nice job Trish, I'd be thankful if this was done for me.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> Not for nothing guys, $120 in free sticks for a broken humidor is more than generous. You wanted a ****ing cabinet to replace the free one your wife won you? I think that is exhibiting greed at it's finest. Nice job Trish, I'd be thankful if this was done for me.


I don't think Jerry ever stated that he wanted or expected a cabinet. I brought up the cabinet. I also did not know about the sticks that were sent. That was a nice gesture by Trish.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe it's time to let this thread die. Trish obviously did her best here and as stated if it were me, I would be appreciative. They could've just replaced the humi and nothing else but I feel they went above and beyond especially since Trish didn't even know who Jerry was. CI will retain my business for now and perhaps some others on this board. Enjoy the RP's Jerry.


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

scottw said:


> Maybe it's time to let this thread die. Trish obviously did her best here


I gotta agree with Scott on this one...I'd probably take this discussion private from here on out.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

scottw said:


> Maybe it's time to let this thread die. Trish obviously did her best here and as stated if it were me, I would be appreciative. They could've just replaced the humi and nothing else but I feel they went above and beyond especially since Trish didn't even know who Jerry was.





ericb13 said:


> I gotta agree with Scott on this one...*I'd probably take this discussion private from here on out.*


I agree!


----------

